# Craigslist



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

After reading Fran's post about the little dog on Craigslist, some devil made me pull up Las Vegas pets on Craigslist. Oh. My. God. In moments I came across somebody advertising "female maltese IN HEAT" for $585. Poor little thing is adorable. Next I come across a 10 YEAR OLD teacup poodle, 3 lbs. who "needs a new home." Why did I look? Lucy is Not well adjusted enough to welcome another dog, nor am I in a position to help another dog right now. What possesses me to do these things???? And, again, WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE????


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gail, I know exactly what your saying. I too use to look up fluffs on Craigslist and flag stuff for removal....but it became so depressing to see what is going on out there that I had to stop. So many disturbed people who are totally heartless. SAD! : (


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I also searched on craigslist in my area and found this! How sad.....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's disheartening. There are about 10 craiglist ads for Maltese/mixes in my county, many of them puppies. Rescues and shelters are having problems placing perfectly nice little adult dogs, and BYBs keep churning out the puppies.  I read a message from my city's relatively new shelter director that BYBs were something she hopes to vigorously address. 

There was one ad that I almost responded to--in order to holler at the dog's owner--it was 6 months old and had not had any vaccinations yet. 

My vets had a parvo puppy abandoned to them that they are trying to place with a rescue organization, now that it is all better, but the message on the rescue email lists said the rescues were full.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

People, be strong, keep checking and flag, flag, flag! It is the only way we can make a dent. I wish CL would make it a policy not to post puppies unless with legit rescues. That would cut down on one avenue these idiots who want to make a fast buck of innocent animals use.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*What do you look for on Craigslist and how do you know when to flag and how do you flag???*


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I found these dogs by searching "puppy stuff". I was looking for puppy clothes but anything with the word "puppy" pops up, so those "free Pups" popped up, along with hundreds of pups for sale...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Lately I have just been searching in the pet-related listings for "maltese". Craigslist supposedly has a policy that there shall be no sales of animals (or at least pet animals). So when I see "rehoming" of a dog, I look closely, and if it is an adult and they want more money for it than our rescues do, I will flag it as "prohibited". And if it is a very young puppy, and especially a mix, with a story about moving or allergies and they want more money for it than our rescues do, I will flag it. I think some craigslist locations are quicker than other locations to remove a flagged post.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*What is the price range I'm looking for? Some don't list a price...*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I just flagged one for a tiny 10 wk old Yorkie that they wanted $175 for...did I do right? its so tiny...*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Gail, I know exactly what your saying. I too use to look up fluffs on Craigslist and flag stuff for removal....but it became so depressing to see what is going on out there that I had to stop. So many disturbed people who are totally heartless. SAD! : (


 

Same here It was Making Me Sad and Sick****


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

It doesnt matter where or what part of the world we live in.................... People are just plain jerks ( I am trying to be polite here on SM) jerks are just like the clouds they are everywhere!!!!!!!!! Its sad and depressing..................... but only you can change and if you educate people and just one listens, then well its totally worth it!!!!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I just saw in our local paper, six week old maltese puppies wormed and ready to go! Why do I look in the pet section?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

hempsteadjb said:


> I just saw in our local paper, six week old maltese puppies wormed and ready to go! Why do I look in the pet section?


Because you are like the rest of us and have an actual human heart!!!! Unlike those ( yeah you know ) that sell and abuse poor helpless animals!!!


----------

